# Overhang



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I think most people here would have you try different screw holes on your binding to get your heel to set back so that you have equal overhang on each side of the board. I'm not familiar with those bindings but it seems there should be some sort of way to adjust them to get that result. Unless maybe they are too small for you boots, but it doesn't sound like that is the case.

For what it's worth, I have about an inch and a half overhang on each side of my board with a +12,-6 stance. I have a wide board but it's mostly unavoidable with a size 15 boot. Even with this less-than-ideal setup, I never have overhang issues unless I am riding something fairly steep (which I only spend about 20% of my time on) and it's really, really rough riding or slushy. Try strapping your boots in your board without wearing them and tilting the board back and forward to give yourself a general idea of how much room you have to lean.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Are you able to make the bindings any bigger? I'm not familiar with burton bindings, but Ride bindings have the ability to "open up". There are multiple holes for the screws that hold the bindings together, and you can move them to the largestest setting. I would first look to see if you can do this to your bindings and if you can see if that helps you center them.

If not, and the bindings are positioned on the board as far back as they go, you will need to get a wider board. Not necessarily a longer board. A lot of brands make a wide version of their boards, which usually adds about a centimerter or more to the waist width giving you more room for your feet. If you are able to return your current board, I would definitely go this route. With size 9 boots you should have little to no over hang on your heels and toes since there are a number of boards wide enough to accomodate your feet.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

if you're running Burton Progression Bindings, it really depends on which year.
can you take a photo of them.

most people will have around an inch or so of boot outsole hanging over the binding baseplate. That's normal.
But, depending on which Progression (rental) model you have, it may or may not have an adjustable toe ramp.


----------



## Euge (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll post some photos when I get home from work tonight. Here is a link to the bindings I found on the web in case anybody knows about them.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41NJ65K1OhL.jpg

Thanks for all your help so far. Much appreciated


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

yep. 
That's the Progression Custom.
underneath at the toe side of that binding there is a softer piece of plastic that you can lift up and move a notch or two forward from the rear most position and you're all set.

now, this binding may have an additional piece of plastic screwed to the bottom of it to use what's called a Tool Free Quick Disc. If it has that, go into your local shop, (not a Dick's Sporting Goods or Sports Authority) and have them adjust the gas pedal for you and they can likely replace that disc system with a traditional Burton disc.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^ This.

Nobody with a size 9.5 boot needs a wide board. Ever. Ever.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

david_z said:


> Nobody with a size 9.5 boot needs a wide board. Ever. Ever.


^^^This^^^

O.P., Don't search. Ever.


----------



## Euge (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just got home from work and took some photos.

Here are the angles I get before the boots touch the ground. They both go more than 45 degrees.
IMG_0152 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_0151 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pics from above the board
IMG_0147 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_0146 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here is the overhang on the two boots
IMG_0149 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_0148 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

BurtonBingings. I found something at that toe end of the bindings that looks like it could be pushed forward. I tried to move jig it but it seems pretty stuck. Also even if I do get it to move forward it doesn't look like it will push the heel section further back which is what I'm looking for.

Looking forward to your replies and hoping with the angles being over 45 degrees I shouldn't have any issues.

Cheers


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like you have room to move the binding back. If you've maxed out the binding settings then try putting the discs in vertically instead of horizontally so you can shift the binding towards the heel side. Some bindings will come with an offset disc to help fix that problem.


----------

